# 0.99 on a stackmat



## PatrickJameson (Oct 4, 2008)

So I've been doing a lot of magic lately and I noticed something. I never get .99 seconds. I use a generation 2 stackmat timer(the one with the port). 

After this realization I started to try to get .99 seconds on my stackmat. After 50 1.00 times(I was bored ) I realized something else. I didn't get any .99 AND 1.01 times.

Does anyone else have this happen to them or am I just cursed to get 1.00?

Edit: http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/8043/timerlq0.jpg <--pic of timer

Edit2: Ok, I've stopped trying at 85 1.00s.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 4, 2008)

Maybe it's just you...





Glow-in-the-dark timer, used my webcam (too lazy to use my regular camera)


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 4, 2008)

Is that a generation 2 timer?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 4, 2008)

Unknown.soul: Yea, that's not my timer. 
http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/8043/timerlq0.jpg <--mine(also too lazy to use a real camera )


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 4, 2008)

omg...I cant' get a .99 or 1.01 either....I MUST GET THEM!!!


----------



## linkmaster03 (Oct 4, 2008)

I can't get 13.37... only 13.36 and 13.38. 

I'll try for a .99.


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 4, 2008)

I get 3:33.33 and 5:55.55 (in 4x4 and 5x5), and 6.66


----------



## linkmaster03 (Oct 4, 2008)

LMAO like 10 seconds after I made my post, I got it. I have the same stackmat as Patrick with the port.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't get it...I'm at 70 1.00s with no 1.01s or .99s...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 4, 2008)

Spend a bunch of time in chem playing stackmat baseball and trust me you will get those times


----------



## linkmaster03 (Oct 4, 2008)

Stackmat baseball LOL? But yeah I got that 0.99 on my 4th try probably. I also got another one, which I saved. ;D Can't seem to get a 1.01 or 0.98.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 4, 2008)

I got it on my 3rd try.... (0.95),(1.04),0.99


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Oct 4, 2008)

I still need to get a stacktimer. I have about $50 left, so I am spending more carefully.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 4, 2008)

i can't get .99 either, haha


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 4, 2008)

can anyone get a 0.01?

After 28943 tries, ive only ever gotten down to 0.02


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 4, 2008)

Cubes=Life said:


> can anyone get a 0.01?
> 
> After 28943 tries, ive only ever gotten down to 0.02



thats because the timer doesnt start until your hands are off it for .02 seconds. it is impossible to get .01 on any stackmat.


----------



## qinbomaster (Oct 7, 2008)

i must see this for myself

where do you get a stackmat timer? i mean, like at a reasonable price. (preferably around $20-$25 at most)


----------



## brunson (Oct 7, 2008)

Ryanrex116 said:


> I still need to get a stacktimer. I have about $50 left, so I am spending more carefully.


A timer is well worth the money. The $19 timer from stackmats with the data port is awesome with CCT, but scan the clearance racks at walmart and target and you could get lucky. A buddy picked one up for me at walmart for less than $7.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 7, 2008)

Impossible to get 13.37 on mine, I've tried since forever ago. I've gotten 13.36 and 13.38 like 2345897249321040 times, though.


----------



## Garmon (Oct 7, 2008)

I get .99 all the time, not with generation 2.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 7, 2008)

Um...my fastest magic avg had 2 0.99 in them


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 7, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Impossible to get 13.37 on mine, I've tried since forever ago. I've gotten 13.36 and 13.38 like 2345897249321040 times, though.


I think it can sense that you're not 1337 


Sorry


----------



## linkmaster03 (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah I tried getting 13.37 too, couldn't do it lmao.


----------



## d_sprink (Oct 7, 2008)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Spend a bunch of time in chem playing stackmat baseball and trust me you will get those times



Ok, that sounds awesome. You must explain that game to me.

And you said these can be purchased at Wal-mart? I'll check next chance I get.


----------

